# Descaling Siemens TK58001GB bean to cup



## david (May 5, 2010)

Just switched from my trusty Gaggia Synchony Logic to the Siemens - well pleased with it so far.

Descaling, though? Always used Oust All-Purpose descaler up to now (based on Lactic Acid, I gather) but does anyone know if it's suitable for the Siemens?

Siemens want to sell you their 310967 descaling tablets at £7.99 (+ postage) for 6, but that's ridiculous.

The delightfully named Puly Baby Cleaner's another option.

Anyone have any thoughts on descalers and the Siemens, please?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I know Puly Baby Cleaner is recommended for bean to cup machines but I cannot find anything specific to Siemens.


----------



## david (May 5, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> I know Puly Baby Cleaner is recommended for bean to cup machines but I cannot find anything specific to Siemens.


Thanks - just to add a little information, I gather the Puly product contains Citric Acid, Malic acid and sodium citrate.

The Siemens recommended product is 15-30% amidosulphonic acid, 15% malic acid and citric acid.


----------

